# Meditation



## tnthomas (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is a video guide for meditation.  I think that if I can sustain this practice every day, that meditation will become a good habit in my life, with an abundance of health benefits.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

I've meditated off and on and I find it very beneficial.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2016)

I swear by it. I have been meditating since I was twenty years old.


----------



## IKE (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd have to be medicated to meditate......my mind can't sit still long enough.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'd have to be medicated to meditate......my mind can't sit still long enough.



Ditto, though it kinda works when I'm exhausted and am counting sheep or some such thing.  I'm much better at day dreaming to music, I just let my mind float to the sounds of something very beautiful and find it relaxing.  I've even tried therapist lead meditation and all I did was keep thinking about the therapist voice and saying to myself, please just stfu so I can go to sleep.    Seriously.  I really tried, I have tapes at home and everything.

I do think it's great for a lot of people though, seems to work wonders for them, just wish I could get my brain to sit quiet without falling to sleep.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Meditation is good for learning how to let thoughts that come into your mind 'float away'.  It's great for learning better concentration and being aware of my mind just flitting here and there and being more mindful.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

I like,  that answer, I'm the same way. Prefer not to medicate.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 24, 2016)

happytime said:


> I like,  that answer, I'm the same way. Prefer not to medicate.



I believe it was said in humor, though some do use pot and other substances to go other places.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 24, 2016)

Thomas, in all seriousness, I have tried meditation on several occasions dating back to my 20's, I understand the benefits, it's why I kept trying it, like I said tried again with a guide, just got annoyed by her voice.  I have tapes, have gone on-line, youtube, you name it.  I can fade out and relax, just not via simple means of meditation.  Bad enough my brain farts all on it's own without much help to begin with.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 24, 2016)

April,  I hear ya, meditation for me has to get done in a 'controlled' relaxed setting, like in my living room.  I can't imagine getting into a meditative frame of mind while looking for a parking space at Walmart on Saturday morning, for example.  :shrug:

Here's a concept: Mindful driving.  That would be a _hill-to-climb_. The morning commute to work is a mine field of crazy, aggressive drivers that think that 'they' own every single yard of freeway in Southern California.  However, in this meditation guide the process for a more calmative, tranquil driving/living experience is laid out, in a very "doable" manner.    Here's an excerpt:



> 1. Switch off the radio and experience the silence. We often drive  along while listening to the radio or to recordings on tape or CD. Just  as an experiment, try seeing what it’s like to have the sound turned  off. It might seem at first as if something is missing, but you’ll  quickly learn that the silence gives you an opportunity to fill your  awareness with other perceptions, some of which are more enriching.\
> 
> 2. The extra attention that’s freed up because you’re no longer  listening to the radio is now available to notice other things. You can  notice any tensions in your body, such as a knot of tension in the  belly, or your hands gripping the steering well, or a clenched jaw.  Notice these experiences, and let your body relax more. Notice how your  experience changes and becomes more enjoyable as your muscles let go.
> 
> ...






> 6. As drivers pass you, wish them well. Repeat, “May you be well, May you be happy” *as cars cut you off.*




Well, that's gonna take alot of practice, for sure!


----------



## happytime (Aug 2, 2016)

Ike listening to music an floating is "Meditation" . Just because your not sitting crossed legged an hearing waves hit the shore ,it's all
the same. It's an escape from negativeness, anxiety an feeling down. I do med as you do ,it's my escape from reality. After I'm done I feel renewed
relaxed an ready to take on the world, well maybe not the whole world,lol. Stay with it just don't try it to Aerosmith or Led Zepplin it won't work


----------

